# PL bei komplexem Schutztürkonzept berechnen



## SebastianN (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit Feb. mit dem Studium fertig, also noch neuling und in einer  kleinen Firma für Automatisierungstechnik für die Elektroplanung und  Roboterprogrammierung zuständig. Und jetzt auch für die  Sicherheitstechnik bzw. Berechnung. 
Ich versuche jetzt schon seit Tagen den Performance Level einer Anlage zu berechnen. Als Tool habe ich mir Sistema zur Hilfe genommen. Den BGIA-Report und ein Buch habe ich auch schon gelesen. 

Ich komme nur bei einem Teil der Anlage nicht weiter. Ich habe die Anlage leider nicht mit gebaut, sondern muss nur die Berechnung erstellen. Es wurde ein PL-d für die Anlage bestimmt, was mit dem vorhanden Konzept auch eingehalten wird so weit ich das sehe, nur wird jetzt auch eine Berechnung gefordert. Ich beschäftige mich jetzt zum ersten mal mit diesem Thema, es wird mich aber bei den nächsten Anlagen dann von Anfang an beschäftigen. 

Es ist leider nicht so, dass das Schutztürkonzept so einfach ist wie in den Beispielen.
*
Ich versuche es mal zu beschreiben.*

Die Anlage hat mehrere Schutzzonen, es geht hier um eine dieser Zonen die am Ende der verketteten Anlage steht. Jede Zone ist in sich abgeschlossen, bis auf den Not-Aus, der gilt für die ganze Anlage.

An der Ausgangsseite der Anlage werden die fertigen Bauteile entnommen. Hierzu gibt es zwei Behälterzellen (Schleusen), durch die jeweils ein Transportbehälter auf einem schienengeführten Wagen ein- und ausgeschleust werden kann. Volle Transport- oder Kippbehälter werden durch den Bediener aus der Behälterzelle entnommen. Hierzu wird der jeweilige Wagen von außerhalb des Schutzzauns an einem
Handgriff manuell von dem Inneren der Anlage in die Behälterzelle geschoben. Die Behälterzelle (Schleuse) kann zum Anlageninneren hin mit einer elektrisch verriegelten Schiebetür verschlossen werden und nach außen hin durch eine schwenkbare Schutztür mit elektrischer Verriegelung mit Zuhaltung. Zum Öffnen der äußeren Schutztür der jeweiligen Behälterzelle muss der Taster „Tür Anfordern“ an der  jeweiligen Schutztür gedrückt werden. Hierdurch wird zunächst die vorgenannte Schiebetür pneumatisch zugefahren und elektrisch verriegelt. Dadurch ist der Durchgang zum Inneren der Roboterzelle
verschlossen. Erst danach lässt sich die äußere Schutztüre öffnen. Die Schiebetür verschließt also immer diejenige Behälterzelle zum Inneren der Roboterzelle, deren äußere Schutzzauntür geöffnet ist. Sowohl die elektrische Verriegelung der Schiebetür als auch die der äußeren Schutztür sind in den Not-Halt-Kreis eingebunden. Zu diesem Bereich gehören also die beiden äußeren Schutztüren der Behälterzellen, die Schiebetür im Inneren der Behälterzelle sowie die seitliche Schutztür für diesen Sicherheitsbereich. Alle Schutztüren durch Schutztürschalter mit Zuhaltung und zusätzlicher Überwachung des Betätigers gesichert. Die Schutztürschalter sowie die beiden Endschalter für die Überwachung der beiden Endlagen der Schiebetür sind zweikanalig auf ein Not-Halt-Relais geführt. Zum Freischalten des Not-Aus-Relais dieses Sicherheitskreises müssen folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein:
- seitliche Schutztür zu
- äußere Schutztür auf derjenigen Seite zu, auf der die Schiebetür offen ist
- Schiebetür auf derjenigen Seite zu, auf der die äußere Schutztür geöffnet werden soll

Im inneren der Zelle steht eine Abgradpresse die von einem Roboter beschickt wird. Die Teile werden über drei Förderbänder angeliefert. An der Abgradpresse ist zusätzlich eine Pneumatikkonstruktion die die abgegrateten Reste von der Presse schiebt.


Mein Problem ist jetzt wie ich das als Blockdiagramm erstellen kann um es in Sistema einzugeben. Die Bauteile und PL`s der stillzusetzenden Geräte hab ich schon in Sistema.


Normalerweise hätte ich ja eine Schutztür eine Logik und die Stillzusetzenden Antriebe. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Schutztüre die je nach Stellung der Schiebetür in den Gefahrenberich führt oder nicht (das entsprechende Sicherheitsschaltgerät wird überbrückt). Jeder Türschalter hat sein eigenes Sicherheitsschaltgerät und diese wiederrum werden auf einem weiteren Sicherheitsschaltgerät gesammelt. Von diesem werden dann die entsprechenden Schütze geschaltet zum abschalten des Roboters, der Presse, und der SPS Stromversorgung der entsprechenden Ausgangskarten wodurch auch die Stromversorgung der Wendeschütze (Stop Kat.3) und ein Schütz zur Stromversorgung der Förderbänder abgeschaltet wird. Die Ausführung ist zweikanalig und mit überwachter Rückführung. Die einzelnen Stellungen der Türen, Sicherheitsschalter und Schütze werden über die normale SPS überwacht.

Muss man bei so einer Schaltung alle Komponenten in einem Blockdiagramm zusammenfassen? Oder kann man einzelne Diagramme, also auch Berechnungen, erstellen? 
Man soll ja jede Schutztür einzeln betrachten, jetzt hängt hier ja alles zusammen.

*Einfache betrachtung*

Schutztür --> Sicherheitsschaltgerät Tür --> Sicherheitsschaltgerät Zone--> Stillzusätzende Geräte (Roboter, Förderbänder, Presse, Gradabzieher)


Ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch weiterhelfen, ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tommi (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

Du musst alles in eine Sicherheitsfunktion (SF) packen, was bei Ausfall die Funktion zum Erliegen 
bringen würde. Also bei einer Parallelschaltung (Überbrückung) gehören beide parallelgeschalteten
Elemente in eine SF. Ich setze voraus, daß die Parallelschaltung an sich in Ordnung ist. 
Bei solchen komplexen Verknüpfungen hat man es heute mit konfigurierbaren Schaltgeräten
einfacher, aber das hilft Dir ja nicht bei Deiner Betrachtung.
Du musst nicht alle verschiedenen Sicherheitsaktoren (Roboter, Presse) in eine SF packen. 
So wenig wie möglch, aber so viel wie nötig in eine SF. Das klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas allgemein,
aber vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## SebastianN (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

wir werden bald noch eine Anlage bauen bei der dieses System wieder zum Einsatzt kommt, dann werde ich wohl ein konfigurierbares Schaltgerät nutzen, da ich dann auch keine SPS habe sondern nur die Interne SPS vom Roboter.

Ich habe mal eine Blockschaltbild gezeichnet 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen zone-4.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
, so stelle ich mir das bis jetzt vor, dann wären auch alle Schaltgeräte mit drin. Wie kann ich das verstehen das nicht alle Sicherheitsaktoren mit in die SF müssen? Wenn doch von jedem einzelnen eine Gefahr ausgeht müssen die doch auch berücksichtigt werden.

In Sistema würde ich das dann so umsetzen

*SF *Trennende Schutzeinrichtung Sicherheitszone 4*SB *Sicherheitstürkreis 1​*CH *Kanal 1​*BL *Türschalter 1​*EL *Öffnerkontakt 1 (Daten vom Hersteller)​*CH *Kanal 2*BL *Türschalter 2​*EL *Öffnerkontakt 2 (Daten vom Hersteller)
​*SB* Sicherheitsschaltgerät K1
*SB* Sicherheitsschaltgerät K2
*SB* Sicherheitsschaltgerät K3
*SB* Sicherheitsschaltgerät K4
*SB* Sicherheitsschaltgerät K5
*SB* Hilfsschütze*CH *Kanal 1​*BL *Roboter​*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)​*BL *Presse*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)​*BL *SPS*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)​*CH *Kanal 2​*BL *Roboter​*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)​*BL *Presse​*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)​*BL *SPS​*EL *Schließer (Daten vom Hersteller)
​ 
​Hier* wäre jetzt die Frage ob die Aktoren noch rein müssen?**
SB *Roboter
*SB *Presse
*SB *Förderbänder 1-3*
SB *Gratabzieher​

Die Türschalter müssen natürlich dann alle vier als SB dargestellt werden, habe jetzt nur einen reingemacht.

Ist das so in die richtige Richtung?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Safety (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
na da hast Du Dir zum Einstieg aber was ausgesucht.
Definiere zunächst mal die SF. Welchen erforderlichen PLr benötigst Du?
Beispiel wenn ich die Funktion richtig verstanden habe.
WENN die Schiebetür nicht links ist und die Schutztür links offen ist DANN werden sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschaltet alles was an Aktoren dahinter steht. Es können eine große Anzahl von Aktoren vorhanden sein, diese sollten aus der Risikobeurteilung hervorgehen.
Bei einzel Betrachtung wird für jeden Aktor eine SF erstellt, also keine Gefährdungsüberlagerung.




Beispiel für den Roboter.
So nun zu den Zuhaltungen, wie wird die Zuhaltung der Schiebetür angesteuert? BZW. was für ein Problem entsteht bei versagen der Zuhaltung der Schiebetür?
Genau das gleiche gilt für die Zuhaltung der Schutztür, was passiert wenn die Tür plötzlich zu öffnen ist?
Abstand zu dem Roboter usw. ist hier in Verbindung mit der Nachlaufzeit der Maschinen entscheidend, siehe hierzu DIN EN ISO 13855.
Also wenn die Zuhaltungen sicher sein müssen, dann sieht es so aus.
WENN die Schiebetür nicht in der linken Stellung ist und nicht Zugehalten ist DANN ist die Zuhaltung der Schutztür links zugehalten.


Jetzt muss das auch noch für die Zuhaltung der Schiebetür definiert werden.
Aber gib mal erst eine Rückmeldung ob ich es richtig verstanden haben.


----------



## Safety (9 Juli 2012)

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Also wenn Du alles in die SF mit nimmst kannst Du bei der Berechnung nichts falsch machen, aber ich bezweifele das es dann noch für einen PLd reicht was zumindest die Roboter Norm fordert.


----------



## SebastianN (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo Safety,

ich hätte auch lieber mit was kleinem angefangen, aber das kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen.

Ich benötige einen PL-d, der würde beim bau der Anlage festgelegt. 

Die funktion hast du richtig verstanden. 

Bei dem Roboter Beispiel:

Die Zuhaltung wird über die SPS angesteuert und über die Zwangsöffner des Türschalters an das Sicherheitsrelais geleitet. Das Signal wird noch über einen zusätzlichen Rollenschalter an der Tür geleitet. 
Wird die Tür gewaltsam geöffnet, löst auch das Sicherheitsrelais aus. 

So langsam verstehe ich wie man da vorgehen muss, ich werde nochmal was drüber nachdenken.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tommi (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo Sebastian,

den Ausführungen von Safety ist von meiner Seite bis hierher nichts hinzuzufügen.
Viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Juli 2012)

O.k.
Wenn die Zuhaltung über eine Standard SPS angesteuert wird habt Ihr keinen Nachlauf, also ist die Zuhaltung keine SF. Muss aus der Risikobeurteilung hervor gehen.
Die von mir gezeigte SF ist nur ein Beispiel, bei Dir sind da noch die Kontakterweiterungen und ein Zentrales Sicherheitsrelais. 
Also
SB 1
Schalter Schiebetür 1 links  Kanal 1
Schalter Schiebetür 2 links  Kanal 2
reicht je ein Kontakt damit ist auch eine mechanische Redundanz gegeben
SB 2
SI Relais
SB 3
Schalter Schutztür links 1 Kanal 1
Schalter Schutztür links 2 Kanal 2 
reicht je ein Kontakt damit ist auch eine mechanische Redundanz gegeben

SB 4
SI Relais
SB 5
Zentral SI Relais
SB 6
Schütz 1 Kanal 1
Schütz 2 Kanal 2
SB 7 
Roboter

Du musst natürlich die Forderungen der Kategorie 3 erfüllen und so weiter MTTFd DCavg CCF für die ganze Struktur.
Bei den anderen Akoren kann es aber komplizierter werden, z. B. Presse da sind bestimmt mehrere SF, also z.B. das die Presse zufährt, Hydraulikventil mit Stellungsüberwachung, Auswerfer usw. man vergibt nicht einen PLr für eine Maschine sondern für jede SF.


----------



## Safety (9 Juli 2012)

Korrektur, ich lese Ihr Schaltet die Zuhaltung doch über Sicherheitskontakte.
Also dann ist es wie oben beschrieben, sehe Dir an wie die Zuhaltungen verschaltet sind und definiere die SF.


----------



## SebastianN (10 Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe, dass hat mich schon sehr viel weiter gebracht. Ich werde es jetzt mal probieren.

Die Presse ist eine Altmaschine, die mit in den Not-Halt-Kreis bzw. das Schutztürkonzept eingearbeitet ist. Die wurde für die Automatisierung umgebaut, aber nicht von uns.

Die Forderung nach Kat. 3 wird erfüllt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianN (10 Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal die SF für die linke Tür und Roboter gemacht. Es ist ja manchmal gar nicht so einfach die Sicherheitsrelevanten Informationen der Hersteller zu bekommen. 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich für jede Tür einen SF mache und dann noch für jede Aktor?

Tür links --> Roboter
Tür links --> Presse
Tür links --> SPS

Tür rechts --> Roboter
Tür Rechts --> Presse
Tür Rechts --> SPS

usw.

Jetzt ist ja noch die Frage bei dem Zentralen Sicherheitsrelais, ich habe jetzt die Schiebetür und die Schutztür die auf das Zentrale Relais gehen. Die Türen rechts gehen ja auch auf das Relais, müssen die auch in dieser SF berücksichtigt werden oder recht das wenn die in der Betrachtung der rechten Tür auftauchen?


----------



## SebastianN (11 Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt noch was gelesen und mir auch andere Beispiele angeguckt, auch wenn die nicht immer passen. 

Ich hab mal eine Tür aus einem anderen Bereich der Anlage genommen bei der das was einfacher ist (denke ich).

Schutztür --> Sicherheitsschalter --> Halbleiter Wendeschütz --> Transportband





Das wäre jetzt die einfachste Tür der Anlage.


Es hat sich noch ein Problem herausgestellt, und zwar sind die Pressen (Spindelpresse, Abgradpresse) und ein Induktionserhitzer von einer anderen Firma für die Automatisierung vorbereitet worden. Wir haben also nur die Klemmen für Not-Halt-Taster, Not-Halt und Schutztüren offen an die wir unsere Kreise anschließen. 

Bei den Not-Aus-Tastern kann ich ja nach nach Tabelle D.2 aus dem BGIA-Report die Betätigungszahl nicht überschritten wir. (Bsp. 20). Für die von uns verbauten Taster hab ich die Herstellerangaben genutzt.

Das Not-Halt der Pressen und des Erhitzers sind über die Kontakterweiterung angesteuert. Bekannt sind aber nur die Klemmen, nicht was da hinter ist (Sicherheitsrelais?). Bei den Schutztüren verhält es sich genau so. 

Jetzt gehe ich ja hin und kann bis zu der Kontakerweiterung alles fertig machen, was mach ich aber dann mit der Maschine? Ich kann ja nicht einfach annehmen das die z.B. ein PL-d hat, da ja diese Maschine auch mehrere SF haben sollte. Könnte man jetzt von der Firma die sich um z.B. die Presse gekummert hat als Info kekommen das alles PL-d entspricht und das dann als SF mit festem PL einbinden?

Und zuletzt noch eine Frage zum Not-Halt:

Ich kann ja alle Not-Halt-Taster in Reihe schalten, so ist das an der Anlage auch durchgeführt (12 Stück). Diese enden dann auf einem Sicherheitsrelais mit Kontakterweiterung. Muss ich das jetzt auch für jeden Aktor machen oder kann ich die alle als SB's mit in die SF packen.




Wenn ich das verstanden haben, sollte ich die neuen Anlagen auch hin bekommen. Ich weiß ja dann auf was ich achten muss und was ich von anderen Firmen brauche. Ich werde dann bei den neuen Anlage die so viele Türen hat wohl eine kleine Sicherheits SPS nehmen. Und vorher natürlich den PLr ermitteln.


Ich hoffe ich frage hier nicht zu viel, aber aus den Unterlagen werde ich nicht ganz so schlau was die Umsetztung angeht.


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
für die Schutztüren sehe Dir mal den Anhang an.
Für die Reihenschaltung von Not-Halt BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.

Werde mich evenruell am WE melden.


----------



## Safety (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo, und das hier sollte auch die Fragen zu den Sicherheitsfunktionen beantworten.

Hier noch ein Link der auch die Komplexe SF erklärt.

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/Dc/DcyMDg2NwAA_35444023_FAQ/Sicherheitsfunktionen_FAQ.pdf


----------



## SebastianN (16 Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal für die Infos, damit bin ich schon mal ein gutes Stück weiter. Ich schreibe dann hier meinen aktuellen Stand.

Zum besseren Verständnis hab ich auch mal eine Zeichnung gemacht.


Wenn ich das aus dem PDF richtig verstanden habe, habe ich Überschneidungen von GB's. So ist Roboter 3 und die Fördertechnik (die Bänder werden über ein Schütz zusammen abgeschaltet) ein gemeisamer GB und ich brauche nicht mehr für jeden einzelnen eine SF zu erstellen, vorrausgesetzt der PLr ist gleich. 



Das Blockschaltbild soll für die Sicherheitstür 4 sein wenn der Roboter3 und die Förderbänder abgeschaltet werden. Ein zweiter GB wäre dann Roboter 3, Abgratpresse und Gratabzieher.

WENN Schutztür 4 geöffnet, DANN Roboter 3 und Band 1-3 stillsetzten.
WENN Schutztür 4 geöffnet, DANN Roboter 3, Abgratpresse und Gratabzieher stillsetzen.




Für die anderen Türen bin ich dann auch so vorgegangen. 

Jeder Sicherheitsbereich hat ist ein eigenes Projekt, da gegenseitig keine gefärdung besteht. 


Mit den Not-Halt werde ich mich jetzt noch beschäftigen, das Bsp. 29 hatte ich mir auch schon angeguck und eigendlich als Vorlage genutzt. 

Der Unterschied ist ja eigendlcih nur das ich 12 Not-Halt-Taster habe und mehrere Aktoren die stillgesetzt werden müssen. Demnach sollte das ja in Ordung sein. Oder besteht auch hier die Möglichkeit das man stellvertretend nur einen Not-Halt-Taster aufführt?

Not-Halt-Taster --> Sicherheitsrelais --> Kontakterweiterung --> Aktoren (11 Stück)



Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianN (16 Juli 2012)

Noch etwas zur Not-halt-Funktion,

wenn ich aktoren habe die pneumatisch gesteuert werden, müssen diese ja auch in die Not-Halt-Funktion (Gratabzieher). Wenn ich eine SF mit allen Aktoren habe geht das nicht, da ich mit den zwei Ventilen kein PL-d erreiche, was ich auch nicht muss, da es sich um kleine Zylinder handelt die beim Tür öffnen ihre Position erreicht haben bevor jemand die Position erreichen kann. 

Mache ich dann jetzt für jeden Aktor eine Not-Halt Betrachtung bezogen auf den PL-r der jeweiligen Funktion?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal ein Layout der Anlage hier eingestellt , da werden eventuell die Schutzzonen klarer.
Schutzzone 1 mit Roboter 1, hat zwei Türen . Der Roboter legt in die Presse ein, die zwischen Zone 1 und Zone 2 steht.
Schutzzone 2 mit Roboter 2 und 3.
  Roboter 2 holt die Teile aus der Presse und legt diese auf die Bänder
  Auf der rechten Seite werden die Teile entladen, Türe 5&6, 9&10, wobei zur Sicherheit immer ein "Tunnel" zu sein muß also zb. 5 oder 9 und 6 oder 10
Schutzzone 3 ist der Schutzzone 2 unterlagert und schaltet nur Band 3 ab , beim öffnen der Schutztüre 7


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
jeder NH-Taster ist eine SF.
Da es bei Überlagerten Gefährdungen und unterschiedlichem PLr keine offizielle Methode gibt, einzeln berechnen, also jeder NH und jeder Aktor eine SF.

Nur die Aktoren in die SF die auch wirkliche Überlagerungen aufweisen. Siehe Dir auch den Anhang an.

Ob man eine komplette Presse in eine SF berechnen kann bezweifele ich die besteht doch auch wieder aus verschiedenen SF.
Ansonsten hast Du es galube ich jetzt verstanden.
Aber das ist ja nur die Struktur wie sieht es mit den MTTFd, DC, CCF der Bauteile aus? Hast Du auch die Kategorie bis zum Aktor nachgewiesen? Was ist mit den Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien? 
Presse DC?


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Safety,

es muß nur nachgewiesen werden, das die Türen und der Not-Halt die externen Einheiten wie Presse und Induktionserhitzer korrekt abschalten.
Dafür dienen potentialfreie Kontakte die den angeforderten PL erfüllen müßen, was die externen Einheiten damit anstellen, ist aufgabe der Firma die die Gesamtkonformität beurteilt.

Was mir beim Aufbau schon nicht gefallen hat, das ich keine Rückführung der externen Einheit habe,das heisst ich überwache nur meine Schütze im Rückführkreis, nicht z.B. die Pressen.


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Jabba,
o.k. dann ist die Berechnung nicht fertig, dies sollte er auch antsprechend ausweisen. 

Habe jetzt nicht im Detail alles angesehen aber es sieht gut aus.

Sieht man mal wieder wie wichitg die definition am Anfang ist.


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2012)

Was mirallemal in der ganzen Diskussion fehlt ist die Anforderungsrate, die wurde immer wieder runtergeredet, von wegen "da muß eigentlich nie einer rein".

Wichtig wird diese Betrachtung bei den von mir angegeben "Tunneln" zum entladen der Anlage. Wieoft ist ein Wagen voll, und wie oft müßen die Türen schalten.


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wie geschrieben habe nicht ins Detail gesehen, aber wenn er Zyklisch da rein muss, kann dies zu einem ein Problem mit dem B10d, T10d, MTTFd werden und es kann auch zu einer PLe Anwendung kommen.


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2012)

Er muß da zyklisch rein, aber der Zyklus ist glaube ich so bei 30-45min.


----------



## SebastianN (16 Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, dass ich das so langsam verstanden habe, mir sind auch beim erstellen immer wieder Punkte aufgefallen die man hätte besser machen können. Jetzt weiß ich schon mal wie ich bei den neuen Anlagen an die Planung ran gehe und was beachtet werden muss.

Dann werde ich morgen noch die Not-Halt Funktion richtig machen. 

Die Daten der einzelnen Bauteile habe ich alle. Über die Anforderungsraten werde ich mich noch genau informieren um die Berechnung richtig machen zu können.

Danke schon mal für die große Hilfe! 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianN (17 Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch die Berechnung zum entladen der Behälter neu gemacht, es passt alles. 

Ich bin jetzt von 13440 Zyklen/a ausgegangen (280 Tage, Dreischichtbetrieb, 30min Takt). Für die Türschalter ist das kein Problem und es werden bei diesem Vorgang ja keine Schütze geschaltet sondern immer nur ein Sicherheitsrelais überbrückt. Die Schütze würden nur im Fehlerfall z.B. Tür aufreißen schalten.

Alle weiteren Türen werden zur Wartung und zum umrüsten genutzt max. 10 mal Pro Tag was dann auch für die Schütze passt.



> jeder NH-Taster ist eine SF.
> Da es bei Überlagerten Gefährdungen und unterschiedlichem PLr keine  offizielle Methode gibt, einzeln berechnen, also jeder NH und jeder  Aktor eine SF



D.h. jeder NH-Taster mit jedem Aktor? Wird dann ganz schön viel oder? 11 Taster und 11 Aktoren --> 121 SF, oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## volker (17 Juli 2012)

SebastianN schrieb:


> D.h. jeder NH-Taster mit jedem Aktor? Wird dann ganz schön viel oder? 11 Taster und 11 Aktoren --> 121 SF, oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler


Das Frage ich mich auch. Kann man das nicht exemplarisch nur für einen Not-Halt eingeben da ja im Prinzip alle NH das gleiche tun?
Und dies dann in der Doku halt berschreiben warum man nur 1 Berechnung durchgeführt hat?


----------



## Safety (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
natürlich kann man gleichartige SF mit einer Berechnung nachweisen.
Wenn man wie es der Kollege versucht hat alle NH und alle Aktoren in eine SF packt wird man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den erforderlichen PLr nicht erreichen.
Aber deshalb habe ich ja auch das Beispiel 29 und die Anhänge gebracht.
Also man sieht alles vom Sensor und geht dann durch die in der SF vorhanden Logikelemente bis zu dem oder den Aktoren. Mehrere Aktoren hat man bei Gefährdungsüberlagerung aber da es keine Möglichkeit gibt (zumindest offiziell) zum Berechnen von Gefährdungsüberlagerung bei unterschiedlichem PLr, macht man hier Einzel SF. 
Es gibt aber auch Gefährdungsüberlagerung bei denen derart viele Aktoren vorhanden sind ober der Stand der Technik einfach nicht soweit ist, sprich die Teile erreichen nur einen schlechten PFH dann wird man nie den PLr erreichen also berechnet man auch hier einzelne SF. Siehe hierzu auch den BG Bericht.
So alles weitere ist eine kostenpflichtige Schulung und dauert mindestens zwei Tage.ROFLMAO:


----------



## SebastianN (17 Juli 2012)

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe , ich versuche mal meinen Chef von einer Schulung zu überzeugen, ich würde gerne eine machen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

